# tips on how to take care of a brazilian salmon pink birdeater



## polo2468 (Jul 24, 2010)

i have a brazilian salmon pink birdeater and i needed somne help to determine how to take care of it it is about 2.5 inches about a year old


----------



## Mack&Cass (Jul 24, 2010)

So, in other words, you didn't do any research before you got it?

This should get you started.

Cass

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## polo2468 (Jul 24, 2010)

i have done some research just wanted to know peoples opinion


----------



## KoriTamashii (Jul 25, 2010)

If you'd done research, you'd know there are a lot of _opinions_ on how to care for them. 

But to see how people here feel about it, try using the search function.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## gromgrom (Jul 25, 2010)

yeah i get yelled at for telling people to search on the scorpion side of the board, but really, this is a common specie, and if you know the scientific name, or heck, the common name, its really easy to find info on them. 

hell, mine was kept at 50-60% humidity (bedroom humidity) and its been molting well... so theyre a hardy specie.


----------



## brian abrams (Jul 26, 2010)

*Care for LP*

Very easy to care for!  These things are very hardy, and very forgiving.  That is why SO many people prefer them over T Blondi.  Some of my containers have gotten a little too dry; sometines a little too wet, NO PROBLEM! They are much faster and more skittish than a Rose-Hair or most teddy bear Brachys; but if you don't mind a T that reaches 9" in size; NO PROBLEM!  Just don't get bit by the sucker once it reaches that size....


----------



## killy (Jul 27, 2010)

Call me crazy, but I'm finding that the care and feeding of my lp is exactly like the care and feeding of my g pulchra, which is exactly like the care and feeding of my a versicolor, which is exactly like the care and feeding of my c cyaneopubescens, which is exactly like the care and feeding of every single one of my other Ts - I've reached the conclusion that Tarantulas are ridiculously easy, and cheap, to take care of - just add water, substrate and crickets, and away they grow!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Merfolk (Jul 27, 2010)

Well, unless you put them in the microwave, the freezer or spend months without giving them any water, chances that you loose a LP are close to non existent.

The most basic T ever.Sufficient space, moist ground with a waterdish for larger specimens, room temp et voilà!!!  Mine are kept in minimal conditions, fed whatever I find in my garden (up to frogs), never lost one single sling since 2005 and I had quite a few!!! Stories about LP survival are astonishing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jul 27, 2010)

polo2468 said:


> i have a brazilian salmon pink birdeater and i needed somne help to determine how to take care of it it is about 2.5 inches about a year old


*Let me google that for you...*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vespula (Jul 27, 2010)

They seem like an awesome species. I don't have much advice, since I've never kept one, but they do sound epic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Jul 27, 2010)

I recommend them to anyone . The are very forgiving and a are exceptionally easy to keep . Mine can be a little quick to show some defensive behavior . They are the best display Ts around . Mine just sits right out in the open all day . Best of all they get huge and they do it quickly . I agree that getting bite would really suck , they have some huge fangs .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mschemmy (Jul 27, 2010)

Absolutely love my LP!  Always on display and LOVES to eat.  Cant go wrong with this species!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheSanguineSaint (Aug 30, 2017)

mschemmy said:


> Absolutely love my LP!  Always on display and LOVES to eat.  Cant go wrong with this species!!


Hi there...I have a sling L.p. and have researched but tbere are so many conflicting opinions on how to keep them. I have heard over aand over again how hardy they are but we have a new sling. In that just molted a week ago. Do I need to wait until its fangs turn xark again before I feed it again. What did you feed yours and when does their chance for surviving get better? My "Little Lou"  is a scardey cat which Ive read this species is often. Lou wont eat runs away from anything we drop for it. Adult cricket leg only, 1/8 pinhead crickets,half a meal worm. We have been watching Lou on our Go-Pro and have not seen any attempt to eat or catch etc. Any suggestions for me please. The breeder said she always eats the pinheads no prooblem. Maybe she needs more than 10 days after her molt to want to even as she is still very pale.Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated tyvm

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Aug 30, 2017)

TheSanguineSaint said:


> Do I need to wait until its fangs turn xark again before I feed it again.


With any tarantula, you should wait until the fangs are black before feeding. (They start out white, then turn a ruddy color, and finally darken to black.) The bigger your tarantula, the longer this process takes. For tiny slings, it could just be a few days. (I wait a week to be safe.) For large adults, it could take a few weeks.

As long as you keep the water dish full during the post-molt recovery, they will be fine. They won't starve during the time it takes to be sure it's safe to feed them.




TheSanguineSaint said:


> Any suggestions for me please.


Try leaving the pre-killed prey (or piece of prey) for 24 hours near the sling's burrow. You may not see them eat it right away, but they will usually scavenge if they're not in pre-molt. (If you see that the prey item has been moved, they probably fed on it.)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Venomgland (Aug 30, 2017)

This post is perfect timing! I just ended up getting on of these as a freebee along with a free B.a. curly hair  in the mail yesterday with my G. Pulchra and B. Bohemi.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## cold blood (Aug 30, 2017)

Hello 7 year old _dead_ thread.

I love the threads looking for sling care...hilarious...with the exception of maybe baboons...pretty much _all_ slings are kept the same way....on damp or slightly damp sub.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boina (Aug 30, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Hello 10 year old _dead_ thread.
> 
> I love the threads looking for sling care...hilarious...with the exception of maybe baboons...pretty much _all_ slings are kept the same way....on damp or slightly damp sub.


It's 7 years, not 10 - you can't count 

@TheSanguineSaint if a Lasiodory sling won't eat after a molt it isn't ready yet. They need time for their whole exosceleton and most importantly for their fangs to harden. Wait a week after a molt before you try. If you fed too early it might already have damaged its still soft fangs - Lasiodoras have an extreme feeding response and may try eating before they are ready. Wait a few more days (depending on size 2 weeks not eating after molt can be normal for a sling, much longer for adults) and if it still wont eat you will have to try mashed cricket...
Unless you keep it on mud (much too wet substrate) or something goes wrong during molting these slings are pretty much unkillable.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TheSanguineSaint (Aug 30, 2017)

Ty 


boina said:


> It's 7 years, not 10 - you can't count
> 
> @TheSanguineSaint if a Lasiodory sling won't eat after a molt it isn't ready yet. They need time for their whole exosceleton and most importantly for their fangs to harden. Wait a week after a molt before you try. If you fed too early it might already have damaged its still soft fangs - Lasiodoras have an extreme feeding response and may try eating before they are ready. Wait a few more days (depending on size 2 weeks not eating after molt can be normal for a sling, much longer for adults) and if it still wont eat you will have to try mashed cricket...
> Unless you keep it on mud (much too wet substrate) or something goes wrong during molting these slings are pretty much unkillable.


TY kindly! No mud here except maybe the very bottom of the vile in 1 corner. The humidity is at around 75. Tep the same. I hqve not fed her yet except for the dead cricket leg which she wouldnt touch lol. Thank you for the advice its greatly appreciated. We just got our Tapinaucbenius sp.Union island sling and our B. smithi(formerly annithia)  in too so it will be nice to watch the differnces in their growth rate, activity etc! Thanks again


----------



## boina (Aug 30, 2017)

Humidity is completely irrelevant. Those humidity numbers that are handed around on care sheets are the worst things ever - innumerable tarantulas have been killed because people tried to reach some imaginary humidity numbers and kept their tarantulas in humid, stuffy enclosures. Do not do that. Your Lasiodora will survive and the smithi probably too, but your Tapinauchenius may not. Keep the substrate slightly damp, not wet, for slings and you should be good. Throw the humidity gouge out. It's vastly incorrect anyway.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Charlottesweb17 (Aug 31, 2017)

I have 3 LPs and they are awesome.  My two original guys are about an inch my sling is about 1/4" maybe molted into a 1/2".
Very easy to look after.
Give them deep subturate as they love to burrow.  All of mine built burrows as soon as I got them.
Watch how often you feed them.  I made that mistake and one of mine got a little bit too chubby.  They are garbage disposals and eat as often as you give them food.
The one above is one of my first LPs Kronk and one of my biggest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheSanguineSaint (Aug 31, 2017)

My L.p "Pink Salmon" is such a scardey. Are yours timid? For instance, I placed a pinhead less than half the size of its abdomen in the cozy medical vile with 3 inches of substrate that its burrowed through. Said pinhead crawled into the burrow and my T ran out of the burrow and shot under a leaf! Such a laugh lol. Whats your experience with your LP's. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Charlottesweb17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Mine are full of attitude. They aren't defensive but stand their ground.
Very industrious guys.  Good eaters, hearty.  One of my original LPs postured at me when it was the size of a dime. Quite funny!
Very easy to keep. Glad I got it as a first T.


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Sep 1, 2017)

TheSanguineSaint said:


> My L.p "Pink Salmon" is such a scardey.


I wouldn't count on it growing out of being like that, my subadult female either bolts randomly or tries to hair me to death


----------



## nicodimus22 (Sep 1, 2017)

cold blood said:


> with the exception of maybe baboons...pretty much _all_ slings are kept the same way.


Gotta disagree with you here. They're all their own little people. My L. klugi is super mellow and prefers 1970s Pink Floyd playing in the background, while my N. tripepii insists on "Vulgar Display of Power" by Pantera and nothing else.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------

